# The Book I Cannot Buy...



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 18, 2011)

I am on a quest. I saw a book some time ago that I decided I wanted to purchase, and I've been trying - without success - to purchase it now for several months.  Along the way, I think I'm actually starting to believe in conspiracy theories!

Here's the situation.  I am currently learning the Isshin-Ryu Kusanku kata.  I read about a book by Javier Martinez called _"Isshinryu Kusanku Kata Secrets Revealed,"_ and I decided I wanted to buy it.  However, it's been out of print for some time now, and it has become somewhat of a collector's item, I presume.  I often see it advertised for upwards of several hundred dollars, which is way to expensive for me.

However, I also often see it listed in various places for just a few dollars, as one often would for used paperback books.

So, I purchased a used inexpensive copy on eBay with Buy-it-Now.  The seller was a 'Goodwill' store.  I paid and waited.

A few days later, they canceled the sale and refunded my money.  No explanation was given.

OK, so strangely enough, I noticed they immediately relisted it.  I thought perhaps there had been some weird problem on their end; I bought and paid for it again.

A few days later, they cancelled the sale again.  This time, they said it was because upon examination, pages were coming out of it.  OK, that's a good reason, I guess.  I sent them a message and asked them why they kept listing it for sale if they didn't plan on actually selling it; but they did not reply.  They also have not relisted it.

A few days after that, I saw another copy listed from another eBay seller, an independent thrift store in Washington, DC.  I immediately did a BIN and paid in full.

A few days after that, the sale was canceled.  No explanation was given.  I emailed the seller, but they refused to respond to my messages.

I then saw a used copy on Amazon.  I bought it.

A few days later, the sale was cancelled.  Again, no explanation.

Then I saw another copy on Amazon.  I bought it.

This time, weeks went by.  Eventually, I emailed them and asked when I might get the book.  They responded that upon examination, it had markings on some of the pages.  I said that I didn't care, send it anyway.  They refunded my money instead.

Then I bought another copy on Amazon.  This time from a 'reputable' book dealer who had thousands upon thousands of positive feedbacks.  Weeks went by.  They I emailed them.  They said they sent it via Media Mail, and it would take another few weeks, but they had sent it.  It has now been three months.  I contacted Amazon, and they contacted the seller, who a day later refunded my money.  No explanation given as to why they said they had sent it when they had not.

Then I bought another copy on eBay.  This time from a company I have done business with before, a company I have never had trouble with.  It has been two weeks, they claimed they sent it.  I have not received it.

At this point, I'm on a freaking quest!  I am obstinate that way.  I want this book.  I don't care if I'm well past Kusanku by the time I get it and it just goes on the shelf, I want this book!  And I'm not a) paying through the nose for it or b) going to give up.

But what I absolutely fail to understand is WHY I can't seem to buy a copy of this book!  I mean, I can BUY it, I've BOUGHT it nearly 10 times since December 2010!  What I can't seem to do is get my hands on it!

Does the universe just not want me to have this book?


----------



## yak sao (Apr 18, 2011)

Hidden away somewhere in the mountains of Nevada, Elvis, JFK, space aliens and Bigfoot are playing poker. On the bookshelf behind them are 25 copies of this book.......


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 18, 2011)

it can be found in the bottom of a locked filing cabinet stuck in a disused lavatory with a sign on the door saying 'Beware of the Leopard' or possibly one of these places

http://openlibrary.org/books/OL8528133M/Isshinryu_Kusanku_Kata_Secrets_Revealed

http://www.alibris.com/booksearch?qsort=p&isbn=0965008517&siteID=eSmaWuUpnDY-YTO2ek3JdQOGmkh_mclhlA

http://www.abebooks.com/servlet/Sea...ite=k318564&isbn=0965008517&pfxid=a_624793777

http://www.biblio.com/9780965008518

http://www.powells.com/biblio/0965008517?&PID=33286

http://www.textbookx.com/book/9780965008518/


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 18, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> it can be found in the bottom of a locked filing cabinet stuck in a disused lavatory with a sign on the door saying 'Beware of the Leopard' or possibly one of these places
> 
> http://openlibrary.org/books/OL8528133M/Isshinryu_Kusanku_Kata_Secrets_Revealed
> 
> ...



Sadly, most of those 'sellers' are not actual sellers, but listers of books that others sell.  And those sellers are people I have 'purchased' the book from, only to have my money refunded either immediately or after complaining about not getting the book.

So, no.  Been there, done that.

However, you did give me several new leads I had not seen yet.  I will explore further.  So thanks for that!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 18, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Sadly, most of those 'sellers' are not actual sellers, but listers of books that others sell.  And those sellers are people I have 'purchased' the book from, only to have my money refunded either immediately or after complaining about not getting the book.
> 
> So, no.  Been there, done that.
> 
> However, you did give me several new leads I had not seen yet.  I will explore further.  So thanks for that!



Correction - one of the two which I had previously not explored lets me purchase the book; but they will not let me order it; when I try, it informs me that 'this book is not available for purchase'.

See?  The universe bloody well does not want me to have this book.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 18, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Correction - one of the two which I had previously not explored lets me purchase the book; but they will not let me order it; when I try, it informs me that 'this book is not available for purchase'.
> 
> See?  The universe bloody well does not want me to have this book.



And the other will not tell me the shipping cost until after I enter my credit card information. Ah, no.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 18, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Sadly, most of those 'sellers' are not actual sellers, but listers of books that others sell. And those sellers are people I have 'purchased' the book from, only to have my money refunded either immediately or after complaining about not getting the book.
> 
> So, no. Been there, done that.
> 
> However, you did give me several new leads I had not seen yet. I will explore further. So thanks for that!


 
So basically you have tried it all...except the bits you didn't try before 

Maybe here :idunno:


----------



## girlbug2 (Apr 18, 2011)

That is really weird Bill. I wonder, could it be...SATAN?


----------



## clfsean (Apr 18, 2011)

Sounds like if you're wanting that badly, get one of them on the phone, find out if they have the physical item in hand & then...


ROAD TRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:bangahead::apv:irate:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 18, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> So basically you have tried it all...except the bits you didn't try before



No, I mean those sellers listed on several of the sites you posted links to are the SAME sellers that list the same book on Amazon.  They still list it there - I just can't buy it.



> Maybe here :idunno:



Yeah, I'm going to pass on that one, thanks.  I'd really rather not break the law.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 18, 2011)

clfsean said:


> Sounds like if you're wanting that badly, get one of them on the phone, find out if they have the physical item in hand & then...
> 
> 
> ROAD TRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Just FYI, you can't 'get on the phone' with most of these "Associate" Amazon book sellers.  They don't have a physical presence.

I'm beginning to think they all sell their books off of some master list that everyone uses; then sell on Amazon and eBay and then when the order is placed, they just pass it on to the holder of the master list for fulfillment - downstream from the downstream, so to speak.  And when the book doesn't actually exist - they just refund and move on.  Which might explain why I keep getting the SAME response for this book from so many sellers, including some I've purchased from before!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 18, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> No, I mean those sellers listed on several of the sites you posted links to are the SAME sellers that list the same book on Amazon. They still list it there - I just can't buy it.


 
Oh now your changing your story 

Got it.



Bill Mattocks said:


> Yeah, I'm going to pass on that one, thanks. I'd really rather not break the law.


 
Sissy 

I did not realize it was breaking the law.

Can you locate Javier Martinez, frankly I know nothing about him so I apologize if that against the law or otherwise impossible to do


----------



## bluekey88 (Apr 18, 2011)

Perhaps, the secrect to Kunsaku Kata is...that once you get the book, you've mastered the kata??

Or maybe not...I dunno.

That is certianly one of the weiorder stories I've heard.  Good luck on your quest. 

Peace,
Erik


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 18, 2011)

man, that is wierd ....


----------



## yak sao (Apr 18, 2011)

Have you considered the fact that maybe they just won't sell the book to you only?
Try an asumed name....or maybe get a friend or relative (different last name of course) to buy it for you.
I would even buy it for you if I were not afraid of the book ninjas coming after me.
The road trip thing may be an option. Of course you'll need a clever disguise....some groucho glasses with the fake nose ought to do it.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 18, 2011)

yak sao said:


> Have you considered the fact that maybe they just won't sell the book to you only?
> Try an asumed name....or maybe get a friend or relative (different last name of course) to buy it for you.
> I would even buy it for you if I were not afraid of the book ninjas coming after me.
> The road trip thing may be an option. Of course you'll need a clever disguise....some groucho glasses with the fake nose ought to do it.



I already wear Groucho glasses!


----------



## yak sao (Apr 18, 2011)

Just thinking out loud here, but if you go with the assumed name thing I would set up a phoney bank account in another city, preferrably in another state not bordering your own.
Of course you'll need to rent an apartment(or house) to make it look legit....these book ninjas are diabolically clever.....BTW in case you are captured I have nothing to do with this


----------



## Archangel M (Apr 18, 2011)

I've been buying them all up so I can sell one to Bill at a "special" price.


----------



## Steve (Apr 18, 2011)

Being serious, this is a remarkable story.  Bill, dude.  I don't know what you did, but it appears that someone is either pissed at you or yanking your chain hard.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 18, 2011)

yak sao said:


> Just thinking out loud here, but if you go with the assumed name thing I would set up a phoney bank account in another city, preferrably in another state not bordering your own.
> Of course you'll need to rent an apartment(or house) to make it look legit....these book ninjas are diabolically clever.....BTW in case you are captured I have nothing to do with this


 
you know I'm now wondering if there is not some history here with Javier Martinez that Bill is not telling us and Javier Martinez himself will not allow Bill to have a copy of his book

And for the record..... This post was never made


----------



## yak sao (Apr 18, 2011)

Of course! It's all starting to make sense now. Bill is a hit man for the mafia. Javier Martinez(not his real name) is in the witness protection program. Bill is trying to get a copy of the book so he can see what "Javier " looks like now from the picture on the back of the book....
Meanwhile back at the ranch........


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 18, 2011)

yak sao said:


> Of course! It's all starting to make sense now. Bill is a hit man for the mafia. Javier Martinez(not his real name) is in the witness protection program. Bill is trying to get a copy of the book so he can see what "Javier " looks like now....
> Meanwhile back at the ranch........


 
That or there is something Bill is not telling us about his old Military days... but I' ve said to much already....:anic:


----------



## yak sao (Apr 18, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> That or there is something Bill is not telling us about his old Military days... but I' ve said to much already....:anic:


 
CIA?....... Double naught spy?


----------



## frank raud (Apr 18, 2011)

You can call Powell's and most most of the booksellers listed on ABE. I have done it on multiple occasions. They do have brick and mortar locations.

Contact info for Powell's  http://www.abebooks.com/powells-books-portland-or-u.s.a/9859/sf






Bill Mattocks said:


> Just FYI, you can't 'get on the phone' with most of these "Associate" Amazon book sellers. They don't have a physical presence.quote]


----------



## fyn5000 (Apr 22, 2011)

Just to see if the "Curse of the Isshinryu Kusanku Kata Secrets Revealed" is real, I tried to purchase the book from Powell's online.  Everything seemed okay, the purchase went through, then two days later I got an email from them saying:

"We're very sorry, but the item listed below is not available at this time.

We strive to fulfill every order, and, though we update our online database hourly to match actual
 in-store quantities, there are still instances when an orderable item is no longer in stock. Powell's
 stores are browsed by thousands of walk-in customers every day; it's likely that the item below was
 purchased or mis-shelved by another customer."

So, either someone walked in and purchased the book (the most likely), some inconsiderate book 
browser took a look at it and put it back on the wrong shelf (could of happened), or Bill's Curse has 
spread to the members of this forum (not very likely, but would be more interesting).

Fyn


----------



## Carol (Apr 23, 2011)

yak sao said:


> CIA?....... Double naught spy?



Well, he had more hair and was known as Svetlana...but, you know, all part of the cover :lfao:


----------



## punisher73 (Apr 23, 2011)

Not to be too rude, but what was the book selling for?  could it be that they listed it for a cheap price and then they are finding out that the book sells for over $200 and they just want more money?


----------



## oaktree (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi Bill  
I myself use to be a seller on Ebay and my I dealt with books too.
 It is terrible for a seller to cancel the sale after payment is made it is unprofessional.
The pages coming out the seller should have been aware of the book before posting it for sale. 

I know when I was selling books I would examine them carefully and give an honest description of the item. Also before I would sell a book I would look at other's asking price to see what the market is going for on the book. Usually I would go a little bit lower than other sellers.

Be aware that Amazon is not Amazon it is like Ebay where seller's from Ebay can sell as well. It may have been possible that the same seller from Ebay is selling on Amazon.

I usually buy books online from Alibris or Abebooks even though some of the sellers from Amazon or Ebay can be there. 


I find Alibris and Abebook customer service better than Ebay. Amazon customer service is hit or miss. 

You can also try having your local book store order it for you. 

http://www.abebooks.com/servlet/Sea...inryu+Kusanku+Kata+Secrets+Revealed&x=46&y=11

http://www.alibris.com/booksearch?k...Kata+Secrets+Revealed&mtype=B&hs.x=15&hs.y=15

http://www.borders.com/online/store/UsedSearchResults?workid=-96500851

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Is...&USRI=isshinryu+kusanku+kata+secrets+revealed

Notice that some of the seller's are the same address. Like I said before seller's put it on different sites. So what may have happen Bill is the seller sold the book on two different sites and had to cancel one. 

http://portal.barnesandnoble.com/profile/view.asp?SEL=BNA0062880&stage=profilebuyerviewslrprofile

Is this the person Bill or one of the seller's?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 23, 2011)

punisher73 said:


> Not to be too rude, but what was the book selling for?  could it be that they listed it for a cheap price and then they are finding out that the book sells for over $200 and they just want more money?



Prices are (or were) listed ranging from $1.00 to over $200.00.  All over the place.  And just because someone has it listed for over $200 doesn't mean they can sell it for that - they might just be sitting on it waiting for someone desperate enough to spend that on it.  I see that all the time with vintage stereo and camera gear.  Eventually it might sell, and the seller makes a killing; but it could take years.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 23, 2011)

oaktree said:


> Notice that some of the seller's are the same address. Like I said before seller's put it on different sites. So what may have happen Bill is the seller sold the book on two different sites and had to cancel one.
> 
> http://portal.barnesandnoble.com/profile/view.asp?SEL=BNA0062880&stage=profilebuyerviewslrprofile
> 
> Is this the person Bill or one of the seller's?



It has been a variety of different sellers.  All over the country, and with different names.  Even Goodwill stores, which you would think were not identified with any independent sellers, but would be selling only what they had.

I have been informed via PM that several MT members have, out of curiosity, ordered a copy of the book themselves - and they have each informed me that their sale has been canceled.  That's in addition to the person in this thread; so at least three people besides myself have had the exact same experience with this book that I have.

Not to pooh-pooh your links, but really - they're the same sellers listed on Amazon and eBay.  They are not different at all - same vendors.  I've had several people in PM tell me that their favorite seller is different, but I have done business with ABEBOOKS and several of the others for years - I get the same response.  Please believe me, I'm not making this up.  It doesn't matter whom the seller appears to be - the book sale is cancelled after a few hours - or in weeks when I complain after it doesn't show up.


----------



## elder999 (Apr 23, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> It Please believe me, I'm not making this up. It doesn't matter whom the seller appears to be - the book sale is cancelled after a few hours - or in weeks when I complain after it doesn't show up.


.


> There is no route out of the maze. The maze shifts as you move through it, because it is alive. "
>  Philip K. Dick (VALIS)


----------



## frank raud (Apr 23, 2011)

Have you considered the library?


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 23, 2011)

This is SO BIZARRE!!!

Okay, I'm in.  Ima look for da book.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 23, 2011)

frank raud said:


> Have you considered the library?



Yes.  Looked there first.  It's not a common book.


----------



## Flea (Apr 24, 2011)

Bill, this reminds me of a story from my own life.  Way back when I was in high school and dinosaurs ruled the earth, a friend told me about an interesting religious text she read that really spoke to her.  I was interested, so she loaned me the book.  I tried several times to read it, but each time I hit a brick wall at a certain paragraph.  I simply couldn't read past it - I got distracted every time I tried, and the text made no sense to me.

My sophomore year in college?  Same thing.  Different friend, different conversation, same book.  I got hung up on exactly the same page and paragraph.  A couple years later I went out and bought my own damn copy so I could decipher it at my leisure.  Once or twice a year I'd pull it out, hit the same brick wall at the same paragraph, and put it away.  Ultimately I gave up and put the book in storage somewhere. I forgot all about it.

One day three years later I'm buried in the stacks at the campus library, looking for a title on the sociology of street gangs.  What do I find mis-shelved next to the volume I'm looking for? Just plain weird.  So weird that I took it as a mandate, checked it out, and inhaled the whole book in less than 24 hours.  I had always approached the book before as an intellectual curiosity, but I had one of those blaze-of-light conversion experiences.  

Whenever I shared that story in my newfound church, the consensus was that I hit the brick wall because I wasn't ready for it yet.  For whatever reason (and I can think of several!) the Divine was holding me back until the time was right.  It was a good lesson for me in patience, and faith in a larger plan.  None of which is to say that God is with-holding this book from you.  It just brought back a little nostalgia for me.  :angel:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 24, 2011)

Flea said:


> None of which is to say that God is with-holding this book from you.



Well, now you reminded me of something.  When I was a strapping lad (and dinosaurs were not yet invented), I worked for a local PD in Colorado, and I was fresh out of the USMC, and every year on vacation, I jumped in my Toyota pickup truck and headed into the mountains in search of vacation.   Two weeks, me and my truck and my sleeping bag, no destination other than _'out there somewhere.'_

One year, my path took me down through the western slope of Colorado and towards the Four Corners area. I saw signs for Mesa Verde and decided to go see it.  I hadn't seen it since I was a kid with my family.

Well, as I got closer, it started to rain.  As I got closer yet, it started to hail.  As I drove up to the gate, it started to snow.  Hard.  And this was late July.  The park was closed, due to weather.  I was not allowed in.

The next year, I decided ahead of time that if I could go, I would go.  So even though I had 'no destination', I kind of purposefully ambled that direction, and as I got closer, the weather stayed nice.  Got to the park - it was closed do to fire.  I could not even see the smoke from the so-called fire, but the park was closed.  Curses, foiled again.

The third year, I was not only vacationing, I was doing this 'vision quest' thing.  Very spiritual for me at the time.  Again I found myself in the Four Corners area, and again I discovered I was near Mesa Verde.  However, there was a huge wind storm blowing.  As I got closer, it got stronger.  Branches were flying off trees.  I didn't even go to the park, I knew what I would find.

And I never returned again.  I knew I was not being permitted to visit Mesa Verde for some reason.  The next time I tried would likely be a plague of locusts, so I just stayed away.

I did get my vision in my vision quest, though.  I fell asleep in my sleeping bag in the back of my truck in a farmer's field in Mexican Water, AZ.  Woke up with a cow licking my face.  Some vision.


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 24, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/selle...8517&marketplaceSeller=0&seller=AKBQ15NK0M9FF

This seller is in Niles Illinois.  Contact them... if they say they have the book, and I can do a local pick-up, I will walk in and get it from them and ship it to you myself.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 24, 2011)

Likewise - if you see a seller in the southwest Washington or Portland, OR area, I will do the same. Nothin' like shakin' em down.


----------



## Balrog (Apr 25, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Does the universe just not want me to have this book?


 No, just the Men In Black.....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 25, 2011)

Balrog said:


> No, just the Men In Black.....


 
or possibly Javier Martinez


----------



## geezer (Apr 26, 2011)

Balrog said:


> No, just the Men In Black.....


 
Kenpo guys?

...or ninjas?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 26, 2011)

geezer said:


> Kenpo guys?
> 
> ...or ninjas?


 

Kenpo pirate ninjas


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 26, 2011)

Bill clearly a while ago you were *marked* as simply not being able to purchase this book.  Once this happens when you order initially they say okay but then find out it is *you* and immediately cancel it.  In other words you have been *black listed* from purchasing this book.  Who did this I do not know but if you ask Xue, Elder999 or myself nicely maybe we can help! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Then again maybe not as typically we are not that much help to anyone!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  However, Shelsulsa is on it so I am sure you are soon to have a book!  Hopefully it will be the right one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*By the way I hope you get this book!!!*

This story reminds me of a book I once wanted as well!  When I found out how much it cost I no longer wanted it so instead I borrowed a friends copy, read it and returned it!  Maybe your sensei or another practitioner of your art that you know has a copy and will loan it to you!  That is one way to beat this black listing!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 27, 2011)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> This story reminds me of a book I once wanted as well! When I found out how much it cost I no longer wanted it so instead I borrowed a friends copy, read it and returned it! Maybe your sensei or another practitioner of your art that you know has a copy and will loan it to you! That is one way to beat this black listing!


 
Yeah but not if you've been put on the *BOLD* black list like Bill 

 DAMN!!!! I've said to much... again :duh:


ummm.... yeah....I.. aaa... hope Bill finds his book too :uhohh:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 28, 2011)

Just an update...this is from the FIFTH seller on eBay who has listed the book, I've purchased it, and then either I got an immediate refund or it just never arrived.  This is one that never arrived:

Ebay items:
360357790632
290551043740
290549358426
300540167478

The first one has vanished as the seller cancelled the sale.  The others can still be viewed online.  You can see I'm not making this up!



> Hello  Bill - I'm not sure what has happened in the past, but I can assure you  that we did indeed have the book, and shipped it out. We don't drop  ship anything, or our feedback would indicate all kinds of slow shipping  and other errors. We've been selling books on online for over 5 years  now, and we've never operated that way.
> 
> The book sold for under  $20 so we didn't buy insurance on the package due to the additional  cost. I will take you at your word that it never arrived, and issue a  refund if that's what you want to do. We don't have another copy of that  particular book, so we can't send out an replacement unfortunately.
> 
> ...



I had written to them to ask where the book was - they said they had shipped it and it should have arrived on the 8th of April.  They asked me to check the Post Office, which I did; no good.  So I asked them if they were selling from some master list of drop-shippers, which might explain why I just can't seem to buy the danged book.  Nope, they assure me that the book was physically in their possession and they sent it to me.  It just never arrived.

So...

And for what it's worth, we get lots of stuff here at the house.  Packages, letters, etc.  Nothing goes missing.  Just got a bunch of bo's and MA gear - no problem.  Got a freaking snow blower from Amazon - no problem.  We do buy other books - they all show up.   JUST NOT THIS BOOK.

I have no idea what's going on.  I can't believe all these sellers are bogus.  I can't believe the Post Office just won't deliver that particular book to me (and to some of my friends on MT who have also ordered the book from other sellers, with the same result).

This just blows me away. Freaky, freaky, freaky.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 28, 2011)

This is creepy ****, man.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 28, 2011)

Could be a sub mail carrier dropped it at a neighbors.  I had 3 weeks of an illiterate idiot. Kept delivering everything to one of the 3 houses next to mine.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 28, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Could be a sub mail carrier dropped it at a neighbors.  I had 3 weeks of an illiterate idiot. Kept delivering everything to one of the 3 houses next to mine.


Or -- did the seller actually get the address right?  I ordered something once online, and they somehow screwed up my address.  I only found the item by dumb luck and by looking real close at the shipping information when UPS reported it delivered -- and I still didn't have it in hand.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 29, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Could be a sub mail carrier dropped it at a neighbors.  I had 3 weeks of an illiterate idiot. Kept delivering everything to one of the 3 houses next to mine.



Sure, it could happen.  But apparently only when the package in question is this book, and they deliver everything else with no problems.  What are the chances of that?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 29, 2011)

jks9199 said:


> Or -- did the seller actually get the address right?  I ordered something once online, and they somehow screwed up my address.  I only found the item by dumb luck and by looking real close at the shipping information when UPS reported it delivered -- and I still didn't have it in hand.



Just seems odd that the few times that the seller has insisted they DID send me the book and it never arrived, those guys got the address wrong; other things I buy on eBay and Amazon, including other books, don't.  Seems a bit of a stretch to me.  Not saying it can't happen, but notice it has also happened to my MT friends who have also ordered copies from other sellers.  All bad addresses?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 29, 2011)

Once dealing with a computer company that shall remain nameless but the name begins with a "D" they got my name so wrong on 4 different occasions and the address of my office equally as wrong on those four different occasions I was simply amazed at the incredibly high level of incompetence and complete lack of listening skills on their part.

Example if you called them up and told them your name was Bill Mattocks and also told them your address....4 different times.... they would send it to an address, on the other side of town to someone named Aparajita Debbarma...And the fourth time you would even make them spell out your name and tell you where they were sending is and they STILL sent it across town to Aparajita Debbarma I'm not kidding, it was that bad.


----------



## OKenpo942 (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't really have any advice or really any helpful input at all for that matter. However, I really enjoyed you sharing your, thus far, incomplete quest in acquiring this book... very entertaining. Nice to know that I'm not the only one with luck like that. 

James


----------



## MPC1257 (May 2, 2011)

To bad it's not available as an 'E' book.  Although with your luck the download would probably fail.


----------



## elder999 (May 17, 2011)

Greetings from Amazon.com.

We're writing to let you know we processed your refund of $7.68 for your Order 104-3790670-2153069 from -hungrybookworm.

This refund is for the following item(s):

    Item: Isshinryu Kusanku Kata Secrets Revealed
    Quantity: 1
    ASIN: 0965008517
    Reason for refund: Item not received

    Here's the breakdown of your refund for this item:

        Shipping Refund: $3.99
        Item Refund: $3.69

Okay.....no surprises there. How about a list of places where you tried to get the book, so I don't duplicate your efforts, and let me know the top price you're willing to pay.

I'm going to bring other resources to bear on this particular problem......it bugs me.


----------



## Kenpo Missle 47 (May 17, 2011)

trust me it will be sitting in your hands when the time is right :mst:


----------



## Carol (May 17, 2011)

OK this is just.....bizarre.

I like to stop at book stores when I go out and about...especially indie bookshops, and double especially indie bookshops that have publications from local folks.

I'm going to look around for it as well.  If its under $20, I'll flat out buy it.  I realize my chance of finding it are like a needle in a haystack, but....visiting bookstores while wandering around the White Mountains?  I can think of worse things


----------



## Mark Jordan (May 17, 2011)

Have someone buy it for you.  Hope the universe won't notice it though.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 18, 2011)

Mark Jordan said:


> Have someone buy it for you.  Hope the universe won't notice it though.



Been trying.  The universe appears to be paying attention.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 18, 2011)

elder999 said:


> How about a list of places where you tried to get the book, so I don't duplicate your efforts, and let me know the top price you're willing to pay.
> 
> I'm going to bring other resources to bear on this particular problem......it bugs me.



Hehehe.

Here's what I could find quickly:

Amazon:
*internationalbooks* 
seattlegoodwill
goodwillnyonline

eBay:
wellstonebooks
thriftit-dc
goodwill_too_books (twice, they kept relisting it)

There was also one from www.shopgoodwill.com that was cancelled after a no-show.  There are several others from Amazon that I cannot locate - if they get cancelled instead of listed as being shipped and then refunded, they disappear out of the Amazon invoicing system and I can no longer find the emails - they go back past January 1 of this year, and I've deleted that email by now.

Thanks!


----------



## shesulsa (May 18, 2011)

What's really amazing is that these same resellers STILL SHOW THIS ITEM IN THEIR INVENTORY IN QUANTITY!!  Isn't there a law about false advertisement?

How can they list this in inventory if they don't have any?  I'd be pissy by now.


----------



## shesulsa (May 18, 2011)

Bill can you post an up-to-date list of sellers that you and other folks have attempted purchase from?


----------



## shesulsa (May 18, 2011)

And how much are you willing to pay, again?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 18, 2011)

shesulsa said:


> Bill can you post an up-to-date list of sellers that you and other folks have attempted purchase from?



This is the up-to-date list that I have tried:



> Amazon:
> *internationalbooks*
> seattlegoodwill
> goodwillnyonline
> ...



There were a few others, but I cannot find the 'cancelled' emails now - I clean house on my email in January of each year.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 18, 2011)

shesulsa said:


> And how much are you willing to pay, again?



Well, the price keeps going up - the same sellers in my list who cancelled or refunded my purchase price still list the book - but not instead of a couple bucks, it's into the teens and twenties.  I suppose I'd spend up to $20 or so, but really, the sellers who are listing the book at $60 and up are not something I'd be interested in.  I want the book, but not that much.


----------



## shesulsa (May 18, 2011)

Ah.  Okay, I won't buy the hardcover $60 or $130 ones for you, then. 

The Amazon list I was given today had over a dozen sellers of the book - half of them are in the northeastern US. Powells and River City Books don't have it in stock. The Goodwill books in Oregon doesn't bring it up on search either.

I'll look at some local places as I'm shopping.

Good luck!


----------



## Carol (May 18, 2011)

Found it at a local e-tailer.  Shall I pounce on it?  It will be $20 with shipping.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 18, 2011)

Carol said:


> Found it at a local e-tailer.  Shall I pounce on it?  It will be $20 with shipping.



Sure, I'll cover you for that.  I'm not holding my breath, though.  Hehehe.  Thanks for trying it!


----------



## Carol (May 18, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Sure, I'll cover you for that.  I'm not holding my breath, though.  Hehehe.  Thanks for trying it!



Done!


----------



## elder999 (May 18, 2011)

Watch Bill wind up with half a dozen copies of "the book he could not get." :lfao:
I got another order out as well, and I put a service on it, just for kicks...


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 18, 2011)

elder999 said:


> Watch Bill wind up with half a dozen copies of "the book he could not get." :lfao:
> I got another order out as well, and I put a service on it, just for kicks...



If I end up with two, I will donate one to my dojo.  If I end up with more...well, I'll think of something.


----------



## dbell (May 18, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> If I end up with two, I will donate one to my dojo.  If I end up with more...well, I'll think of something.



You get more than two, I'll take the third off of you for the cost you have in it, including shipping it to me. 

D.


----------



## Carol (May 18, 2011)

Gimme a shout if you get the book before mine comes in (assuming it does...).  Oh heck, what am I saying?   There's gonna be a flurry of posts if someone actually gets their hand on it...LOL.

Book looked good.  You know...one I might just keep for myself if there are extras to go around...but only if there are extras.   Its not often that the story behind getting the book is just as interesting as the book itself


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 19, 2011)

So basically we will all now buy the book so Bill can't buy it 

and of course with the flurry of purchases the publisher will then send it to reprint based on demand and then if Bill still can't buy it.... well I still say there is something Bill is not telling us about his old military days and Javier Martinez


----------



## Carol (May 19, 2011)

Oh this is just.....bizarre.....



Greetings from Amazon.com,

We're writing to inform you that your order 103-0574866-6721868 from massbookstore has been canceled. 

Your credit card was not charged for this order. 

If you're still interested in this item, please search for it again on Amazon.com. 

We've included your order details below for reference.

We value you as a customer and hope you will continue shopping on Amazon.com.


==================================================
ORDER DETAILS
==================================================

1 of Isshinryu Kusanku Kata Secrets Revealed
(http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0965008517)


----------



## elder999 (May 19, 2011)

Carol said:


> Oh this is just.....bizarre.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh, yeah.

[yt]NzlG28B-R8Y[/yt]


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 19, 2011)

Carol said:


> Oh this is just.....bizarre.....
> 
> Greetings from Amazon.com,
> 
> We're writing to inform you that your order 103-0574866-6721868 from massbookstore has been canceled.



Yeah.  Told ya.

I really do appreciate your trying, however.  I have no idea what the deal is.  Like I said, I initially thought all these sellers were selling from a big list that the shared in common; but the last person from eBay who refunded my purchase told me that no, she runs a real bricks-and-mortar bookstore and she had physically had the book in her hands and had physically shipped it to me personally - but it never arrived.  I even went to the post office and checked with them.  Never showed up.

It's beyond strange now.


----------



## Carol (May 19, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Yeah.  Told ya.
> 
> I really do appreciate your trying, however.  I have no idea what the deal is.  Like I said, I initially thought all these sellers were selling from a big list that the shared in common; but the last person from eBay who refunded my purchase told me that no, she runs a real bricks-and-mortar bookstore and she had physically had the book in her hands and had physically shipped it to me personally - but it never arrived.  I even went to the post office and checked with them.  Never showed up.
> 
> It's beyond strange now.



Thought the local folks were worth a shot.  Used bookstores around Boston do a brisk business with all the colleges here.


I'll keep looking at the brick-and-mortar stores.   This is like an adventure now


----------



## elder999 (May 19, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> It's beyond strange now.


 

Quick question:

_Have you learned the kata yet?_

Hello,

Due to a lack of availability from our suppliers, we will not be able to obtain the following item(s) from your order:

  Javier Martinez "Isshinryu Kusanku Kata Secrets Revealed"
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0965008517

We've cancelled the item(s) and apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 19, 2011)

elder999 said:


> Quick question:
> 
> _Have you learned the kata yet?_



Nope!  I only have the first 8 moves or so.  It's a long kata.  Of course my sensei are teaching me.  And I do have some online resources for it; I just wanted that book to go along with it.


----------



## frank raud (May 20, 2011)

Can I play too?

Sales Order No.: 73919502

Bookseller: River City Books, LLC
Purchase Method: MasterCard
Payment Processed By: Abebooks
Estimated Delivery Date: July 10, 2011

Author: Javier Martinez
Title: Isshinryu Kusanku Kata Secrets Revealed
Bookseller Book No.: 0511KH-90662
Price: US$ 15.90

Now if our threatened postal strike in Canada doesn't mess this up


----------



## jks9199 (May 20, 2011)

Has anybody contacted Amazon or any of the other sellers to find out why the sale got cancelled?  I mean, if I were Amazon or the others, and someone selling through my service kept offering something for sale, but not selling it -- I'd want to know, and they'd be gone.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 20, 2011)

jks9199 said:


> Has anybody contacted Amazon or any of the other sellers to find out why the sale got cancelled?  I mean, if I were Amazon or the others, and someone selling through my service kept offering something for sale, but not selling it -- I'd want to know, and they'd be gone.



Yes.  Repeatedly.

I have gotten several answers.

1) The book was damaged.  We decided not to sell it on that basis.
2) We sent it, didn't you get it?  OK, we'll give you a refund then.
3) No answer.


----------



## Carol (May 20, 2011)

I haven't, and am not planning to.  However, Amazon 'knows' (albeit digitally) the MassBookStore transaction was cancelled -- it was Amazon that notified me, not the MassBookStore.


----------



## Sensei Payne (May 23, 2011)

E-reader For the WIN


----------



## frank raud (May 23, 2011)

Sensei Payne said:


> E-reader For the WIN


 

Is the book in discussion available as an e-book? If not, not so much win.


----------



## Sensei Payne (May 24, 2011)

Has anyone tried the Public Library?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 24, 2011)

Sensei Payne said:


> Has anyone tried the Public Library?



Asked and answered previously.  Yes, I have, and no, they haven't got it.


----------



## MPC1257 (May 24, 2011)

How about http://www.angelfire.com/tx/FSIK/products.html
There is this section on their web page:

*[SIZE=+2]Books by Javier Martinez [/SIZE]*
*I have not had the opportunity to read any of the books in this series but have been asked for them and the review I received was excellent.*
Isshin-Ryu Naihanchi Kata _Secrets Revealed_...Price..$12.95 plus $3.00 S&H (priority mail)
Isshin-Ryu Chinto Kata _Secrets Revealed_...Price..$12.95 plus $3.00 S&H (priority mail)
Isshin-Ryu Kusanku Kata _Secrets Revealed_...Price..$12.95 plus $3.00 S&H (priority mail)
Isshin-Ryu Seiuchin Kata _Secrets Revealed (not yet released)_...Price..$12.95 plus $3.00 S&H (priority mail)
*
Mail check or money to: 
Isshinryu Advance Books
3A, O-19 
El Plantio, Toa Baja, PR 00949*







I've never ordered anything from them, but maybe because they are in PR you can get the book?</B>


----------



## punisher73 (May 24, 2011)

MPC1257 said:


> How about http://www.angelfire.com/tx/FSIK/products.html
> There is this section on their web page:
> 
> *[SIZE=+2]Books by Javier Martinez [/SIZE]*
> ...


 
Good find, Javier Martinez lives in PR, so maybe he still has copies available.


----------



## Sensei Payne (May 24, 2011)

Aye, sorry...long thread..not much time to read, thanks.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 24, 2011)

MPC1257 said:


> How about http://www.angelfire.com/tx/FSIK/products.html
> There is this section on their web page:
> 
> *[SIZE=+2]Books by Javier Martinez [/SIZE]*
> ...



I sent an email asking about availability, thank you!


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 24, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I sent an email asking about availability, thank you!


 
Now...if they tell you NO!!!! we will all know there is more to this than you are telling us... I still think there is a connection to your military days and Javier Martinez :mst: :uhyeah:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 24, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> Now...if they tell you NO!!!! we will all know there is more to this than you are telling us... I still think there is a connection to your military days and Javier Martinez :mst: :uhyeah:



The email bounced back - no such email address anymore.  Sigh.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 24, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> The email bounced back - no such email address anymore. Sigh.


 
LIKELY STORY...OK Bill...Time to come clean...WHAT did you do to Javier Martinez back in your Military days hmmmmmm :mst:


----------



## frank raud (May 25, 2011)

Abebooks has processed a refund to your credit card for the order below. 

  Details are as follows: 

  Bookseller: River City Books, LLC 
  Sales Order No.: 73919502 
  Reason for Return: bookseller accepted order in error 
  Comments:   

  Title: Isshinryu Kusanku Kata Secrets Revealed 
  Author: Javier Martinez 
  Price: US$ 15.90 
  Shipping: US$ 6.00 
  Total: US$ 21.90 
  We hope you will visit abebooks.com again in the future.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 25, 2011)

frank raud said:


> Abebooks has processed a refund to your credit card for the order below.



Thanks for trying!  I suspect it will be like that everywhere.  TOO many times to be any kind of coincidence.


----------



## frank raud (May 26, 2011)

It keeps getting better.  I check ABE this morning, and see another listing for the same book from the same bookseller who cancelled my order. I sent them an e-mail

I checked ABE this morning, you are showing another copy of this book, you inventory number 0511NG-12507. Can you confirm whether you have this item available?
> 
 To which I get this reply

Dear XXX,
I'm very sorry XXX, the book in that location, has the incorrect title due to an ISBN, which is being used for 3 Different books. ISBN 9780965008510 was used for "Isshinryu Kusanku Kata Secrets Revealed", "Cherry" and "A Friend of Earth". Our data entry person apparently didn't verify the correct title before entering the book. The book we have is "Cherry". I'm very sorry we could not help you at this time. Although I am very thankful you emailed so that I can delete that entry and have it entered correctly.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 26, 2011)

Does this book even really exist?


----------



## shesulsa (May 26, 2011)

I'm thinking that if you really want this book you'll shell out more than $20 for it. Try one of the $60 options ... perhaps you'll get the book then.


----------



## Carol (May 26, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Does this book even really exist?



Yes it does.  It just doesn't exist in the e-tailer's inventories.

I ordered 3 copies from 3 new e-tailers on Amazon.   All were canceled.  However...one was kind enough to give me an explanation as to WHY it was cancelled:



> Dear Carol:
> 
> My apologies, we had to cancel your order because we could not fulfill that order as placed.
> 
> ...



Mystery solved.

And yes, I wrote a kind letter back to Mr. Smith thanking him for his explanation, and advising him that his shop will be the first I check for book purchases in the future.


----------



## jks9199 (May 29, 2011)

Looks like we have an explanation.  Of course, it should have been given the first time ANYONE kicked an order for the mistake.  I see it as roughly comparable to going into a restaurant, ordering a special, only to have the waiter return a few minutes later advising that the last of that just went out...  Frustrating, but it happens.  But what these sellers seem to have done in many cases is just tell you it's OK to leave, you're not getting your food.


----------



## frank raud (Jun 6, 2011)

Hmm, look at the reply I got from the same bookstore as Carol:

Very glad you emailed us.

Items are entered into our inventory by scanning the International Standard Book Number (ISBN) barcode on the back cover. Occasionally, publishers make mistakes and the ISBN on the back of the book is not correct. That's what happened here.

The book you inquired about ("Isshinryu Kusanku Kata Secrets Revealed") is what came up when the volume was scanned in a while ago but that is not the title of the physical book we had on the shelf. This should have been caught by the person doing inventory entry but it was not and for that we apologize greatly. The simple truth is that we never had that title on the shelf and didn't know it.

I have removed this item from our inventory and online listings.

We try never to mislead a customer, certainly not intentionally and hopefully not unintentionally. 

Thank you for your understanding and we're sorry for the inconvenience we have caused you.

Sincerely,

Fred Smith

Hall Street Books
248 Flushing Avenue
New York, NY
11205


So, book was re-listed incorrectedly again. No wonder it is hard to find.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow, thanks, Carol and everyone!  I must admit, I never for one minute thought of that as an explanation!  Who would have thought it could be so simple!  And yet, it was so maddeningly frustrating!


----------



## punisher73 (Jun 7, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Does this book even really exist?


 
Yes, I have this volume along with his others on IR as well.


----------



## dancingalone (Jun 11, 2011)

Bill, I know you won't want to spend this much, but this auction has visible proof that the book does exist.  That's a lot of coin for some flimsy paperback books though.


http://cgi.ebay.com/Isshinryu-secre...280?pt=US_Nonfiction_Book&hash=item5ae03f2128


----------



## punisher73 (Jun 13, 2011)

dancingalone said:


> Bill, I know you won't want to spend this much, but this auction has visible proof that the book does exist. That's a lot of coin for some flimsy paperback books though.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Isshinryu-secre...280?pt=US_Nonfiction_Book&hash=item5ae03f2128


 
I honestly don't know why the books sell for such a high price.  I have all of them and while some good information, it is not worth all of that.


----------

